# Classic "Lady's" Names - Inspire me?



## Amygdala

Hi all!

Now, I know I'm not even pregnant. But ever since my friend had her perfect little girl a few years back and gave her such a lovely name, I've been thinking about my own names list. 

DH and I have a name for a boy set in stone (but I won't tell).

But girls are SO much more difficult. I have loads I kind of like but none so far I love. I really like classic names that put you in mind of ladies in nice dresses and tea parties. :rofl: I also like names that sound "respectable" but can be shortened to something cute. I.e. "Elizabeth" is a perfectly respectable name for a doctor or a lawyer (or a PM :happydance:), but can be shortened to "Beth" or "Lizzie" or "Betty" as a cute nic name. 

Unfortunately our last name starts with "S", so anything ending in "th" is pretty much out the window. Which rules out my favourite name ever: Lillith (short: Lilly).

Other names I like so far:

Marelena (Lena)
Elena (Lena or Ella)
Johanna (Hanna or Jo)
Magdalena (Maude or Lena)
Helena (the old Lena again)
Rosemary (Rose, Mary or Romy)
Liliana (Lilly)
Hermione (Mia or Mimi)
Katalina (Kate or Lina)
Amelia (Amy or Lilly)

Can anyone think of *THE *name I missed out? :rofl:


----------



## Pyrrhic

I too love traditional type names. Here are a few, some of which were on our list:


Arabel/Arabella
Henrietta (Hetty)
Araminta
Amelia
Phillipa
Ophelia
Viola
Penelope
Felicity
Evangeline
Tabitha
Evelyn
Octavia
Camilla 
Beatrice
Constance
Cordelia
Georgiana
Mary
Jane
Elizabeth
Catherine


----------



## Pyrrhic

Some boys one:

Sebastian
Hugo
Tarquin
Felix
Tristan
Miles
Cornelius
Giles
Piers
Percival
Quincy
Theodore


----------



## lorrilou

isabella


----------



## alice&bump

what about alice?! people always say i've got an old lady's name :dohh: my sister's sally, which is also quite an old name. not sure if they're along the lines of what you're after tho lol!


----------



## Pyrrhic

Oh and my chosen name for next LO has cropped up somewhere in this thread. I love it so much, but not a lot of people do :lol:


----------



## ramblinhaggis

I have an elsie, thats certainly old fashioned :)


----------



## Dizzy321

Yeah Alice is nice, when the HV weighed Rosie she said she almost called one of her twins Rosie but she went for Sally & Alice instead, I remember thinking that was a sweet name for a girl x


----------



## Dizzy321

I love Elsie too!


----------



## Kess

I love Eleanor, but I am not sure how the kid would feel about being called Ellie. It is too easy to come up with nasty rhymes for I think, and you know how kids in school can be. What do you think?


----------



## bubbles

I have Alice Elizabeth picked out for a girl which was the first name we picked if Ed had been a girl.


----------



## alice&bump

^^ i always wanted alice elizabeth as my name cos i never had a middle name!!

nic isnt your chosen name cornelius fudge?!


----------



## Pyrrhic

haha! No :smug: Its one of the other ones.


----------



## Amygdala

I like Elsie and Alice, both very beautiful. But unfortunately neither of them goes with our S-surname. :( 

Kess, I also really like Eleanor. You've got a point about the Ellie-rhymes but you could always make sure that she's not called Ellie but maybe Nora or Lea or Elle?


----------



## mama2b

I really like Evangeline, was one of my choices if i had a girl as there are so many ways you can shorten it if required. Evie, Eva, Angel, Ang 

Not sure if my name - Juliette - would be classed as a ladys name, id like to think i am one tho :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Cupcakeangel

Katherine? A very traditional ladies' name (just think of al those queens) - can be shortened to Kat, Kate, Katie, Kathy, or even Erin

Just thought of another - my cousin called her little girl Charlotte - could be shortened to Lottie?

Evelyn (Ev, Evie)?


----------



## DonnaBallona

I desperatly wanted to call my little girl Martha when she was born, but she was no WAY looking like a Martha at the time!!!

I loooooooove that name :cloud9:


----------



## NuttyJester

We've a lot of girls called Eleanor / Ellie at school, none of them get called anything but Ellie!!


----------



## bubbles

I like the name Sylvia aswell (t'is my nannies name) also like Ava which has become very popular recently and Gertie I think is cute for a little girl


----------



## MUMOF5

I love Amelia (Millie), Liliana (lilly) and Constance (Connie). xx


----------



## Brightfield

My favourite girls' names are Eliza, Beatrice, Anna, Clara and Imogen.


----------



## Sarahkka

Gertrude - gertie or trudy.


----------



## nataliecn

I love Lucia (Lucy) ... If we were having a girl that would have been our name!
Lucia Elizabeth!


----------



## Mary Jo

Esme
Cosima
Delphine
Josephine
Lucille
Theodora
Adelaide
Dulcie
Miranda
Honor
Margaret

and my favourite - Jane


----------



## Babybug

I love the name Elizabeth
Also like
Anne
Anna
Hannah
Sophie
Amelia
Abigail
Elsie
Charlotte


----------



## flutterbyes

I love Elspeth (shorten to Elsie or Beth) though if your surname ends with 'th', maybe not..

Emmeline
Flora
Florence
Dorothy


----------



## LolaLou

I Love:
Kate
Mary
Anne
Lilly
Bella
Phoebe
Jane
Grace
Isadora
Helena


----------



## Momof2kiddos

i personally like the name Lillian Grace, it sounds very proper to me lol


----------



## 24/7

Amelia
Isobel/ Isabella
Elouise
Niamh


----------



## laura3103

i named my little girl after my nan Enid and i love the name gertrude so chose that as a middle name but i called her gertie when i was pregnant and it as stuck now as everyone calls her it lol

if i have another little girl i will call her Dolly Marjorie and for a boy it will be Ennis William


----------



## Rachel_C

I really like Estelle and Eliza but I'm not really keen on either of the nicknames I can think of for them (Stella and Liz).


----------



## Kess

Amygdala said:


> Kess, I also really like Eleanor. You've got a point about the Ellie-rhymes but you could always make sure that she's not called Ellie but maybe Nora or Lea or Elle?

Hard to control kids surnames, though. A friend of mine from school was called Elizabeth, and of course we called her Lizzie or Liz, which she was fine with. Her mother hated it. Tbh I always thought she was daft for naming her child something that she completely hated the most common nicknames for.

Ella might work though, as a nickname...

It's one to consider, certainly. I love so many of the names on this thread. I love names that are "real" as in not made up recently, but also a bit different, and so many of these fit the bill.


----------



## Diana

May I suggest my name: Diana (Princess Di or Lady Di).


----------



## Mitsuko

Margaret?


----------



## SummerStars

My name is Elizabeth (hope that doesn't put anyone off the name!) :lol:

How about Victoria? Which is actually my sister's name. I think my mum and dad had a royal family thing going on for a while there!


----------



## timbawundakin

I like Charlotte , Sarah, Antonia, Lucie and Evelyn.

Very lady like methinks! 

My OH dosnt like any of them though.:dohh:


----------



## sarah0108

I picked Harriet for my LO

but on mylist i also had..

Liliana
&
Eliana

x


----------



## Pingu

Helena
Serena


----------



## tinybutterfly

i think
Amélie or Aurelie are very classy... but i don't know how it's said in english,
might lose alot of it's charm

maybe i'm missing out on something though, but why do -th names don't go with an s-surname?


----------



## Amygdala

Try saying it! You need to have a break between the th and the s which makes it come out weird and a lot of people stumble over it. 
Try Lilith Smith and you'll see what I mean.

I LOVE LOVE LOVE Margaret by the way. It would definetely be my number one choice if it wasn't for some family story that means I can't use it. (There's a Margaret in our family that has upset people close to me a lot, so they'd be really offended if I used that name).

Antonia is lovely as well...


----------



## tinybutterfly

hehe must be a language thing then because it's not troublesome to me.
but we're trained to pronounce that, we do have alot of words in our language with weird combinations of non-vowels after one another ;)


----------



## Pyrrhic

Amygdala said:


> Try saying it! You need to have a break between the th and the s which makes it come out weird and a lot of people stumble over it.
> Try Lilith Smith and you'll see what I mean.

Sounds fine to me? :shrug:


----------



## Amygdala

Nononononononononononoooo, believe me! :D

Tabea maybe?


----------



## MaryB

Some old time first names in my family:

Penelope
Frances
Miriam
Bernadette
Esther
Joan


----------



## MaryB

Then there's Eve, can't get more classic than first female!


----------



## Jody R

If you like Elisabeth but don't want the 'th' sound you could have Eliza.

Others I can think of are:

Eliza
Constance
Eva / Ava
Beatrice
Ethal
Nancy
Leonorah
Esther
Estelle
Martha
Annabelle
Dinah


----------



## mrsraggle

MUMOF5 said:


> I love Amelia (Millie), Liliana (lilly) and Constance (Connie). xx

I love Constance!


----------



## bump#1

My friend recently had a baby and she called her Martha - lovely old fashioned name.


----------



## icsunshine

My daughter is Ava which is now very popular in US. Here middle name is Nicola which inobody ever heres over here. My SIL is Nicola. I have a Juliette as well which is not common here. 
I love Claire, Ella and Fiona


----------



## R8ch

Gladys?
Was my beloved Nanny's name
I love love love this thread!! So many beautiful names - I'm definitely more into the old fashioned, or should I say, classic names. Some lovely name suggestions girls - a few more have gone onto my list!
Rx


----------



## Ilove

tinybutterfly said:


> Aurelie

Cute and pretty:thumbup:


----------



## welshcakes79

Annabelle
Beatrice
Ruby
Charlotte (i LOVE the nickname Lottie)
Catherine (again i LOVE the nickname Kitty)
Florence
Martha

x


----------



## Ilove

Dora
Seraphine (Sera)
Celine
Camille
Estella (Stella)
Muriel
Eleanor (Elle, Ellie)
Ophelia
Lillia
Elise
Eva
Iris


----------



## saeeddady

I love:
sarah
emily


----------



## Vicyi

We have an Amelia and the next one will be either Olive, Elsie or Eliza.


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Amygdala said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Now, I know I'm not even pregnant. But ever since my friend had her perfect little girl a few years back and gave her such a lovely name, I've been thinking about my own names list.
> 
> DH and I have a name for a boy set in stone (but I won't tell).
> 
> But girls are SO much more difficult. I have loads I kind of like but none so far I love. I really like classic names that put you in mind of ladies in nice dresses and tea parties. :rofl: I also like names that sound "respectable" but can be shortened to something cute. I.e. "Elizabeth" is a perfectly respectable name for a doctor or a lawyer (or a PM :happydance:), but can be shortened to "Beth" or "Lizzie" or "Betty" as a cute nic name.
> 
> Unfortunately our last name starts with "S", so anything ending in "th" is pretty much out the window. Which rules out my favourite name ever: Lillith (short: Lilly).
> 
> Other names I like so far:
> 
> Marelena (Lena)
> Elena (Lena or Ella)
> Johanna (Hanna or Jo)
> Magdalena (Maude or Lena)
> Helena (the old Lena again)
> Rosemary (Rose, Mary or Romy)
> Liliana (Lilly)
> Hermione (Mia or Mimi)
> Katalina (Kate or Lina)
> Amelia (Amy or Lilly)
> 
> Can anyone think of *THE *name I missed out? :rofl:

Jessica, Jessie is a cute name for a baby/little girl, and Jess is great for a teen/lady but Jessica is a lovely formal name :) Hence my baby girls name lol


----------



## livbaybee1

marie or maria? 
belinda?
evelyn :S hhhmm not sure wa else im not to good with classic names x


----------



## Jchihuahua

My favourite two names are Elsie and Alice but my hubby isn't keen on them. I also love Victoria, but wouldn't really want it shortened. I also like Liberty, Libby for short. I also love Ivy and would have called my baby that but I've already called my chihuahua Ivy :lol:.


----------



## Moomin_Mama#

How about Maisy? That's the name of my first child, so obviously I love it.

It's was originally a pet name for Margaret but now a name in it's own right. You can also shorten it to Mai if you wanted.

Love the Old Lady Chic names. Am pregnant again, due February 2010. Don't know what we're having so been looking at names again, struggling with boys names though.


----------



## mum2morgan

I quite like Hazel, Ophelia & Iris.


----------



## RubyRainbows

Liliana (Lily)
Madeline (Maddie)
Addison or Adeliade (Addy)
Victoria (Vicki, Tori)
Diana (Di, DeeDee)
Evangeline (Eve, Evie)
Isabella (Belle, Bella)
Estella (Stella, Ella)
Emily (Emma)
Sophia (Sophie)
Christina (Chrissy, Chris, Tina)
Evelyn (Evie)
Gretchen (Gretchy)
Marlena (Mari, Lennie)
Cynthia (Cindy)


----------



## LoraLoo

Eve :winkwink:
Evelyn
Ava
Constance
Winnifred
Ivy
Iris
Ann/ Annie
Alice
Charlotte
Opal
Harriette
Hazel
Martha
Mary
Hannah
Ellen
Frances
Emily
Edie
Elsie
Grace


----------



## RubyRainbows

Ha! I fell asleep thinking of more "classic lady" names! I think my favorite would be.....

Alexandria - It's strong, feminine, pretty, and reminds me of royalty (Nicknames: Alex, Lexi, Alexa)

A few more:

Angelina (Angie, Angel)
Lillian (Lilly)
Annabelle (Anna, Annie)
Allison (Ally)
Julia / Juliette (Jules, Julie)


----------



## Jody R

I vaguely remember a book I read once with a Georgianna and a Clementina in it. Can't remember anything else but those names.


----------



## RubyRainbows

How about Abigail (Abby)?


----------



## jason_crystal

Rose
Jane
Mathilda


----------



## ampersandme

Laura
Emily
Rose
Christine
Margaret
Belle


----------

